# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van der Wielen (Zelhem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van der Wielen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Bruin, Burger en van der Wielen, Zelhem

Adres: Halseweg 27-B, Zelhem

Website: www.bruinburgervdwielen.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van der Wielen*

----------

